# Transatlantic Way 2019



## steveindenmark (5 Jun 2019)

The Transatlantic Way starts on Sunday 6th June. 

You can watch the dots here:

http://trackleaders.com/transatlantic19f.php


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Jul 2019)

Twas excellent and will be out on that coast next year.


----------

